# Trying to decide pickups for my Basswood Ibanez RG. Need suggestions.



## casketshrine (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an Ibanez RG with fixed bridge that happens to the guitar I use for jams and regular playing. It has stock Designed by EMG pickups which aren't too bad and I enjoy jamming with those but now I want to upgrade the pickups. I mainly do metal (black/death) but I want to be able to do some clean parts (progressive stuff) as well. I mostly do rhythms and I love chunky sound. Here's what I was thinking:

Dimarzio D-Activator X - Bridge
Dimarzio D-Activator - Neck

I want to stick to either Dimarzio or Seymour Duncan. Are JB/59 any good in Basswood guitars? 

I already have these pickups in different guitars and want to try something different than these:
Dimarzio X2N
Dimarzio D-Activator (bridge)
Dimarzio ToneZone
Dimarzio Breed (neck)
EMG 81/85/60
SD Blackouts


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm curious as to whether or not a JB would sound good in basswood too. I love that pickup in most everything else... I'm trying to figure out what to put in my 1570, so whatever you come up with in this thread will more than likely help me out too


----------



## ambrosius (Jan 6, 2009)

As much as I love JBs and JB-TBs, they don't react well to basswood in my ears.

Try throwing a set of Evo's in it.


----------



## Shani (Jan 6, 2009)

i upgraded my ibanez RG with Dimarzio's Air norton (Neck) and Dimarzio's Steve Special (bridge) my style is prog rock/metal stuff and i m happy with it..... Dimarzio's D-sonic is also good choice for bridge its a little more darker than Steve special.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 6, 2009)

I was hoping to hear about some pickups with a little more character - perhaps something from Bare Knuckle Pickups.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an old RG550 on the way which I'll be putting a JB in, so I'll post my thoughts on that when it arrives. I don't really like basswood at all, but I really like the old RG550's. A few people have told me that the looser low end of the JB works well in basswood. They say it makes the guitar sound a little thicker than basswood usually does.


----------



## casketshrine (Jan 7, 2009)

I contacted Seymour Duncan with that question and here is what their rep says:

"I think they would be great in that guitar. I recommend using a 250k pot. Basswood tends to be a little bright. The 250k will cut out some of those high end frequencies."


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 7, 2009)

I will have to respectfully disagree with some of the sentiments in this thread. I don't think the JB or pickups like it are a good match for basswood at all, especially if you have any sympathy for your rhythm tone. It's not terrible but it's not a very flattering combination.

The pickups I've achieved the best results in basswood have been:

Bare Knuckle Pickups

1. Cold Sweat <- by far the best pickup available for basswood IMO
2. Miracle Man <- a close 2nd, for more of an EMG like vibe but passive

Seymour Duncan

1. Full Shred <- This would be my choice if not a BKP.
2. Jazz (neck)

DiMarzio

1. Evo 2
2. Tone Zone
3. PAF Pro

Basswood is not a very pickup friendly wood, only a select few seem to be voiced optimally for it. I strongly recommend the Bare Knuckle 'Cold Sweat'. Forget what I think, talk to other CS owners here on the forum who swear by them and they'll tell you  They only cost a bit more than what EMGs do as well, not too bad.


----------



## casketshrine (Jan 7, 2009)

I am considering Full Shred for a long time. I know Mikael Akerfeldt is an avid user. How does it work for extreme metal stuff?


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 7, 2009)

Super 3 in the bridge, D-activator or Air Norton in the neck. I would say Breed neck, but you don't want another one. 

Basswood is pretty even/flat tonally, with a little bit of an upper mid/high spike. Thicker pickups work the best, IMO.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 7, 2009)

My favorite combination is X2N bridge and Air Norton neck since I never use the bridge pickup for cleans. Still, if you don't want the X2N I say go Petrucci style with a D-Sonic in the bridge and an Air Norton in the neck!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got a MiracleMan(bridge)/Duncan Jazz(neck) in my 7620 and I'm amazed at how great it sounds.
the Miracle man is a very good bridge pickup for Basswood. It's really really tight and articulate, absolutely zero flub.
and the Jazz sounds surprisingly sweet in the neck.


----------



## casketshrine (Jan 8, 2009)

How is D-Sonic for playing death/black metal stuff?


----------

